# Aftermarket flotation pods?



## DuckBustJigger

Anyone put any aftermarket pods on. Found some beavertail ones that look real nice. Any input would be helpful


----------



## Bellyup

I have a Beavertail Boat with the Beavertail Pods. They work okay for me. What I don't like about them is they are not water tight. They put a access hole on the top of them, which makes sense. But the plastic cap they use is a press on deal. It allows water in as soon as you back the boat in. The pod's usually have some water in them. 

As for performance, I like them for the Mud motor, but with the outboard on it, it seems to hold it back a little for top end. It definately keeps the bow down low, so on big water I would rather not have them so I could keep the bow up in case of big waves. 

For shallow water, well, I suppose they work. It just seems counter productive to have them fill with water. Beavertail told me it is normal. I went ahead and drilled two holes for draining and cork them each day I float it. I don't like water left in there to freeze and expand. 

Hope this helps you decide.


----------



## Jimw

I ordered my pods from Boyd welding, they'll build them to the transom angle you need for quite a bit less then the Beaver tail ones. Mine are completely air tight, that's odd that yours aren't Bellyup  They are full of **** if they told you that's normal. I noticed a little difference in draft after I welded them on, but what I liked the most is the step they provide while hunting. I'd have them put on again if I get another jon boat. I don't know where you stay, but my boat is in Lapeer if you want to check them out.


----------



## Branta

send a PM to SMOKE

he has a guy from Florida (I think) that makes custom pods at a really reasonable price. I want to say about 60-70% the cost of Beavertail.

worth a note to him for the contact info.


----------



## Jimw

The place in Florida is boyd's welding...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TNL

I was in Minnesota and stopped by Beavertail a few years ago. I bought the large set for around $400 I think. Cost me another $125 to have them welded on the boat. The welder burned through the transom and I get a trickle of water in the boat sometimes. The pods themselves have plugs, much like a boat plug. They have never leaked on the inside of the pod. 

I get much better flotation in skinny water because I have a 200# motor back there, 2 batteries, 6 gallons of gas, and my fat *****. It's nice to have them to climb into the boat as well.

Drawbacks are I have no place to put my transducer, you have to get the mount angle perfect or you'll cavitate, and I've lost some speed due to trim on the high end.


----------



## DuckBustJigger

appreciate all the input. Ya mostly running shallows with the boat. I will have to do some more research, just see all the manufacturers puttin em on the new mud boats standard so figured they had to be a positive. I second ya on the step would save my back and a pair of waders from time to time.


----------



## duckman39

What kind of mud motor do you run, surface drive or longtail?? 

Reason I`m asking is it looks like the pod`s would get in the way of a surface drive. and you would not be able to make tighter turn`s without hitting the pod, or is that just an optical illusion?? 

Have not seen a boat with them on in action.


----------



## DuckBustJigger

Run a surface drive. Good point, would definitely have to do some measuring,


----------



## GuppyII

If anyone is looking for a set I have a pair of Triton pods in my attic. I made custom ones for my jet sled and didn't need them p.m. me if your interested. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## gunner7848

Cabelas has their beavertails pods on sale from $249 to $319 get a coupon be even cheaper. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Beav...tt=pods+boat&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------

